# Oh my.... Now I'm definitly not allowed another poodle!



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

omg.....your just nuts! lol 

You truely are the definition of an animal lover. Well, congrats on your new ginny pigs (sp). I have to admit the Ginny Pigs never really did anything for me. I had two little piggies growing up and I don't even recall what ever happened to them. Hmmm?

Anyhow, Im glad your happy with all your little critter's. They will have a happy home now.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

You've definately got a keeper in your hubby LOL. He must be a kind soul like yourself. Must say I have never had pigs but my partners Mum use to breed and show them - Peruvians I think, if I remember rightly.

Anyway good luck to you and your new crew. I hope Mojo appreciates his new friends.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

You know, believe it or not guinea pigs never really did much for me either. They are always so frightened flightly at pet stores and the ones I've met as pets have been the same way. Only reason I even started researching them in the first place back in october was I was looking to get out of dogs but still wanted to breed and show something, they seemed like a good fit. Now though, that we have Mo and he is really a personality and likes to cuddle and such I'm a little surprised at how much I like them. They are really funny. 

Blue I hope Mojo is like them too, they were $35 each :/ compaired to the 19.99 at all the other stores. The other stores has males and females in the same cages and couldn't tell the gender though, we don't want babies, I've decided to stick with dogs lol. Ahhhh, the price you pay for trying to be a responsible owner.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

They are so cute! I like the one with shorter hair! I can't wait to hear what you decide to name them!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

IPP said:


> They are so cute! I like the one with shorter hair! I can't wait to hear what you decide to name them!


I haven't the foggiest... by all means if anyone has any ideas don't hold back 

I thought about naming the blue one Angel on account of we have a rat that is that exact same color minus the white blaze and his name is Gabriel. But I know too many dogs named Angel, like the one at work and my grandmother's dog, and the meanest dog in the whole wide world that I used to have to groom....


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

They are adorable! I hope they get along well. Male piggies often will fight, unless they grow up with each other.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jako said:


> They are adorable! I hope they get along well. Male piggies often will fight, unless they grow up with each other.


Yeah, I read that. I made a point to get the youngest piggies I could find and confirm the *** on. I found a wonderful older male who was a blonde version of Mojo but he had been used for breeding and when I posted a question of this guinea pig forum asking about introducing adult males to eachother they said that was a no no, especialy since he had been bred. Bummer, he was sooo sweet! Anyway the good people in the forum pointed me towards babies and said they should be fine. I sure hope they are all ok with eachother. 

Hubby is building the grand pig house this weekend that will house all three pigs when the babies are finished with their Quarentine period.


----------



## hurricane.harold (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah, I love the little guinea pigs!

The dark one is super cute!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

When do we get to see the new piggy house?:tongue:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't yet have photo's of the completed "pig house" but I do have some in the making photos that we took. My poor camera is dead dead dead lol. I will snap a couple of shots of the completed cage though when it charges up. It looks awsome! It is actualy two cages in one right now. Hubby broke quarentine, guess I didn't fully explain the concept of 3 weeks, so the pigs are all in the same room now. The babies have full run of the bottom half of the cage and Mojo has the loft sealed off and all to himself while we are doing introductions. Once everyone is getting along the top part of the cage converts with a ramp and becomes a whole second floor for everyone to share.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Well it looks like it work out really well from those 2 pics! Can't wait until your camera is working again so we can see the finished product!


----------



## Suds-Mom (Feb 12, 2009)

*I can relate!*

My hubby and I started out 15 years ago. After a year of marriage we got a dog, two years another dog and moved from Alabama to Montana where I took in six barn cats. We moved again with two dogs (mother took the cats) to Vermont where I acquired a turtle, two tanks full of guppies, another cat. We moved several times. The cat died. Gave the turtle to my nephew. Saved my dear toy poodle Suds. In 2007 my first dog died. We moved and now we have our two dogs, four aquariums full of fish, and three guinea pigs. The guinea pigs were just added. Last year my daughter wanted a guinea pig and I made her research them for school. We bought an Abyssinian male, Foster. He didn't do so well alone, so for Christmas I treated myself to a Long Hair male, Kokanee. Last month I ran into a guinea pig sale and found a most adorable Silkie, Takate. Well, the shop goofed (I goofed in trusting the shop) and I ended up with a female. So now she's in her own enclosure and I am wondering if I need to find another female so she won't be lonely. I am also looking for another poodle. Yes I am crazy and I don't know how much my husband can take. I LOVE HIM!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I am GLAD I'm not alone LoL 

My pets are my babies, all of them, and even after a crappy day they still make me smile even if I have to clean the cage or litter box first. It's sooo worth it.


----------



## Suds-Mom (Feb 12, 2009)

*I hear you!*

My husband has been just awesome about me and my pets. But I definitely take care of them. He doesn't have to deal with much. He's a big softy if the truth be known...he wouldn't admit it however. My children are my babies but I love my pets dearly and I think it's very important for the children to be raised around animals.
I am very interested in your guinea pig habitat and how your piggies are getting along together. I suppose I might have to search for a vet who can "fix" my female so she can join the boys. I don't want her feeling lonely but I don't want babies either. (giggle)
It's good to know there is someone like me too!
Later...


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Well, I am GLAD I'm not alone LoL
> 
> My pets are my babies, all of them, and even after a crappy day they still make me smile even if I have to clean the cage or litter box first. It's sooo worth it.


I totally agree with you WondePup! You said it perfectly.


----------



## Suds-Mom (Feb 12, 2009)

*Happy but disappointed.*

Hubby showed up with the most darling Pomeranian named "Panda" today. So there goes my search for another poodle. (!) We're going to love this girl like she's never been loved on before but there is a little disappointment on the non poodle end. We have a new house with new carpeting and she's submissive peeing everywhere. She's nine months old and I think the previous owner must have punished her harshly with her messing. I think I am in for a challenge here. She's comfortable in her crate, what a blessing, but not at all house trained and with the submissive act I'll be doing all kinds of research into how to overcome this. Any ideas? I know we can't bend over her and anytime I try to pick her up or put a leash on her "a river runs through it". Ha! I have to keep my sense of humor now gang. 
I've never regretted rescuing an animal from the shelter and this little doll is an absolute LOVE. She's a party pom and has been just great with old Leinen and Suds. I don't know if we'll keep the name as we name all our animals after Beer. I'll keep you posted. I just need your support in this "flood".


----------

